# Mahindra 3650 PST - mechanical issues



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

I am trying to figure out how to address the current issues I am having with my Mahindra tractor, and what options I have and/or should consider.

I purchased a Mahindra 3650 PST in July 2020. I used the tractor only 4 months in 2020, then went out of state leaving the tractor unused until late June 2021 when I returned.

The tractor was in for repairs during the 4 months I had it in 2020, and more repairs now in 2021. To summerize: Since July 2021 with only 146 hours of use, the tractor has been in the dealers shop for repairs on and off for approximately 8 weeks of the 12 weeks since my return in late June 2021. Since July 2020 the repairs included several hydraulic hard line leaks 1 at the at the reservoir, another at a split flared end connect, and yet another at a bad crimp on the 3rd function valve hose which blew out. Then, a steering column replacement due to roller bearings falling out of the u-joint, followed by a cam sensor, cam gear, and cam replacements.

It is currently back for the second engine repair, another cam sensor, cam gear and cam replacement, or potentially a new engine I am told.

As much as I liked the tractor when not in the shop for repairs... it appears to be a Lemon from my perspective. It has demonstrated a number of quality control issues, with less than 5 months of use (170 hrs) in the 15 months since it was purchased. With this many issues and so little hours, it is likely to continue beyond the 2 yr warranty period.

I don't think tractors are covered with the state lemon laws (but I haven't researched yet), although the number of repairs has been met if it were an automobile. Any constructive suggestions on what can or should be done at this juncture is greatly appreciated.


----------

